# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Meetup On Fire Island (NYCFred & Jim Kelly-Evans)

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Fred was on assignment in Cherry Grove and stopped by to meet Jim and husband Dan...Dan took the photo...Fred is on the left (!!!) and Jim on the right (not!). Sorta like the Donald meeting Bernie Sanders! :)

----------


## JEK

One for the ages!

----------


## amyb

Great place to be in July. Enjoy!  Amy

----------


## MIke R

Fred is short?

who knew?

----------


## JEK

Jim is 6' 8"

----------


## MIke R

Oh.....Well ok then

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Fred is short?
> 
> who knew?



That was my first thought too...........it explains a lot about his need to be the manliest guy on the site.

----------


## GramChop

> Jim is 6' 8"



...and looking VERY healthy!  Way to go, Jim.

Great photo of you guys!

----------


## NYCFred

> That was my first thought too...........it explains a lot about his need to be the manliest guy on the site.



Need? Hardly.

 Some things just ARE, Bart. 

Back to the cubicle, now.

Jim and I have been two Fire Island ships passing in the night for years now. Glad we got to meet face to face. Fun, except those curmudgeons in Cherry Grove don't allow bike riding.

 I was like a cowboy w/o his horse.

----------


## elgreaux

nice you all got a chance to get together... I have never been to Fire Island but might make it out there for a day in early September.. we'll see :)

----------


## cec1

Fred / Jim / Dan . . . speaking of curmudgeons, do they still ban walking in Ocean Beach with an ice cream cone?

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

probably...they have a law for everything in Ocean Beach

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> nice you all got a chance to get together... I have never been to Fire Island but might make it out there for a day in early September.. we'll see :)



Let me know if you make it out here...I'll be here in September and It would be great to get together.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Need? Hardly.
> 
>  Some things just ARE, Bart. 
> 
> Back to the cubicle, now.
> 
> .



Two of my favorite "insults" of yours.......should I tell you the make, model and year of the car I drive so you can claim superiority over that too?  

See a doctor, get help.

----------


## JEK

> Two of my favorite "insults" of yours.......should I tell you the make, model and year of the car I drive so you can claim superiority over that too?  
> 
> See a doctor, get help.




STOP IT BOTH OF YOU. The insult phase died with the Political Forum.

----------


## elgreaux

> Let me know if you make it out here...I'll be here in September and It would be great to get together.



Will do.... if not we can always rendezvous in Philly.....

----------

